# Galician: Voute bicar neste subidón



## tvdxer

The "voute bicar" part throws me off.  I understand "neste subidón" as "in this rush".

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jonquiliser

Voute bicar = vou + te + bicar; I will kiss you.


----------



## ulala_eu

That's it


----------



## alexacohen

tvdxer said:


> The "voute bicar" part throws me off. I understand "neste subidón" as "in this rush".


In Galician _te, me_, etc. are many times added to the verb and so they look as if they were only one word, when they are two.
Jonqui has explained it very well!

Unha aperta, rapazas, 

Alexa


----------



## XiaoRoel

I will kiss you in this drug/alcohol rise/rush


----------



## Miguel Antonio

XiaoRoel said:


> I will kiss you in this drug/alcohol rise/rush


Or just plain adrenalin, with no other booster than simple lust


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tamén pode ser de adrenalina, pero moito me cheiro que os outros ingredientes actuaban conxuntamente no momento da frase.


----------

